# Heute gesehen, aber wer bist du?



## Titanbein1302 (12. März 2011)

hallo, ich habe heute gegen 15:00 auf dem Schaumberg in Tholey ne Bikerin gesehen. Groß, schwarzes langes Haar. Mit einem Epic oder Stumpi, könnte sogar ein S-Works gewesen sein.
Sie hatte ein Lilanes Oberteil an, und ne schwarze 3/4 Hose.
Als ich losgefahren bin, war sie hinter mir und hat sich ned abschütteln lassen.
Sie bog dannRichtung theley ab und ich Depp habe sie nicht angesprochen.....

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, und kennst sie oder sie ist auch hier!!!!!!!

gruss


----------



## Klausoleum (12. März 2011)

) Sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen... 

Wünsch dir Glück... 
Stell doch mal ein Bild von dir rein, damit Sie sieht, aus was sie sich ggf einlässt,^^ oder es hilft Ihr, sich zum posten zu entscheiden  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (12. März 2011)

Frühlingsgefühle


----------



## Laktatbolzen (12. März 2011)

wünsch Dir viel Erfolg....


----------



## popeye_mzg (13. März 2011)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> hallo, ich habe heute gegen 15:00 auf dem Schaumberg in Tholey ne Bikerin gesehen. Groß, schwarzes langes Haar. Mit einem Epic oder Stumpi, könnte sogar ein S-Works gewesen sein.
> Sie hatte ein Lilanes Oberteil an, und ne schwarze 3/4 Hose.
> Als ich losgefahren bin, war sie hinter mir und hat sich ned abschütteln lassen.
> Sie bog dannRichtung theley ab und ich Depp habe sie nicht angesprochen.....
> ...



Sicher ? 









Nix für Ungut. Späßle gemacht. Viel Erfolg bei der Suche ....


----------



## Schlammspritzer (13. März 2011)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Als ich losgefahren bin, war sie hinter mir und hat sich ned abschütteln lassen.




....Ja.ja... so geht das..... erst abschütteln wollen und dann hinterherweinen....

....Zum Glück hab ich das längst hinter mir...

.....trotzdem wünsch ich dir viel Erfolg..


----------



## IcaroZero (13. März 2011)

Hehe! Ich hab so den Eindruck, dass es die Tage zu einem vermehrten Bikeraufkommen am Schaumberg kommen wird, weil alle die Dame suchen


----------



## amg 2 (13. März 2011)

häste mal ein bischen langsamer gemacht..........


----------



## Titanbein1302 (13. März 2011)

Hatte ich ja, wgwn scheiß bereifung vorne 

menno,.............egal, der Sommer kommt ja erschd


----------



## amg 2 (13. März 2011)

las mich raten , am nächsten wochenende biste am schaumberg unterwegs.....


----------



## Tobilas (13. März 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=356725&page=118


Klausoleum schrieb:


> Hab eben mal nachgesehen,
> der Schaumberg ist auch nur 25km von Heusweiler entfernt. Anreise über Wald und Feldwegen... und ca 500Hm...
> 
> Ist doch gar nicht mal soo weit



LOL, let's go Sternfahrt !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (13. März 2011)

Also ich bin ja sehr oft am Schaumberg unterwegs, aber diese Person hab ich noch nie gesehen?!?


----------



## Klinger (14. März 2011)

Halluzinationen wegen Sauerstoffmangel vielleicht?


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (14. März 2011)

Am besten mal im "ladies only" Bereich posten!? 
Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## DeLocke (20. April 2011)

Und biste schon fündig geworden?


----------



## chickendestroye (2. Mai 2011)

Also, ich würde da eine junge Dame kennen, auf welche diese Beschreibung genau zutreffen würde. Sie wohnt in unmittelbarer Nähe des Schaumberges, hat dunkle lange Haare, ein lila Oberteil, eine 3/4 Hose, fährt ein EPIC und ist................verheiratet und hat 3 Kinder.
Vielleicht war es ja doch eine Andere


----------

